# What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Coconut oil is gaining popularity with the health conscious, and we got to thinking… “Would coconut oil be beneficial for dogs, too?” The answer is yes and we look at all of the health benefits of coconut oil for dogs in this article on PetGuide.com.



> *Let’s talk about the benefits of coconut oil for dogs*
> 
> I’ve been a fan of coconut oil for about three years now and incorporate into my daily diet. Once thought of as a “bad fat,” nutritional experts are now saying that’s not the case at all. In fact, coconut oil comes with a boat-load of benefits: it moisturizes your skin, it helps you burn fat and it helps fight infections (just to name a few awesome pluses). And this is just the tip of the iceberg. After a trip to SuperZoo this year, I noticed that coconut oil was also being used in certain dog foods. That got me thinking – what are the benefits of coconut oil for dogs?
> 
> ...


Read more about What Are The Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs? on PetGuide.com.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

How is it used? Intake with food or water? Or would I mix it with my dog food?


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

When I give it to Kofi, I mix it with her food. Dogs love it. I also rub it on her nose if it gets dry.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a dog that gets bacterial infections in her mouth very easily. I spray her gums nightly with colloidal silver and then rub her gums with coconut oil. It saves her from having a monthly series of antibiotics.

Then, because she has put up with all that she gets a spoonful to lap up.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i also read somewhere, god knows where, that you can brush a dog's teeth with it. 
sounds yummy to me.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

bett said:


> i also read somewhere, god knows where, that you can brush a dog's teeth with it.
> sounds yummy to me.


Yep, I have a little finger brush I use and it's a fight to see if I will get it on her teeth and gums or if she will get it all licked off. My dogs love it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's great to know. I've seen some of that sold at Sam's Club. I will definitely be recommending that to people at my stores.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm a big fan of coconut oil. I mix it in with my mini dachshund's food everyday. She goes nuts for it & it has so many health benefits for humans & dogs!


----------



## 4doxies (Sep 6, 2013)

My crew love it. I get it at Costco. Pure virgin unrefined in a huge jar. I give them a little every other day. They will take it from my finger or a spoon. They also get salmon oil everyday so that's why I've given the coconut oil every other day. I was worried about upset tummies.


----------

